# Tubulcain/Mr. Pete



## dgs (Jan 2, 2020)

Is there a source for the above videos that has them all recorded to flash drive and for sale?


----------



## tazzat (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Tim9 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mr Pete is an awesome teacher. No, he’s not an entertaining YouTube personality. 
  I watch a lot of YouTube machinists videos. It’s been my school. That said, whenever I am ready to thread an acme thread or left hand thread.... I still scan over Mr Pete’s videos first. He doesn’t leave anything out and some people can’t handle the slow pace. I just set the replay speed to 1.25 speed or 1.5 playback speed in the settings. He a great resource for me.


----------



## ub27Rocks (Jan 2, 2020)

Get a copy of 4kdownloader (windows), it can download yt videos. I think it will do a whole channel as well.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jan 2, 2020)

mrpete222
					

My channel is devoted to the wonderful world of MACHINE SHOP! I have about 950 video demonstrations on the Bridgeport mill & South Bend, Atlas, Clausing, and...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## middle.road (Jan 2, 2020)

Here's what I've been doing for a few years now.
Create a 'playlist' under your youtube account and then 'save' the videos there.
I do is that way so that I can access them out in the shop if necessary, either on the laptop or a tablet.


----------



## dgs (Jan 2, 2020)

dgs said:


> Is there a source for the above videos that has them all recorded to flash drive and for sale?


Thanks to all who responded. Great Info.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 2, 2020)

I bet he saved a lot of kids.
I have much respect for the man.
Check out hobby metals for another option. Mr. Pete uses them.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jan 2, 2020)

You can download any video from youtube very easily by just adding "pp" before .com in the address bar like this.....


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jan 2, 2020)

Does he have a website to buy them.  Would be nice to have a whole series on a topic in one place. And to support him.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 2, 2020)

I believe he does sell his videos on USB drives.  Very reasonable prices.  I'll be buying some this year, even though I have them all on hard drive already.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 2, 2020)

Cadillac STS said:


> Does he have a website to buy them.  Would be nice to have a whole series on a topic in one place. And to support him.


One can also donate to him via PayPal, there's a link on his main page on YouTube.


----------



## 51cub (Jan 2, 2020)

If it's the same hobby metals that I'm thinking, they've suspended sales until further notice due to a fire Christmas day





Janderso said:


> I bet he saved a lot of kids.
> I have much respect for the man.
> Check out hobby metals for another option. Mr. Pete uses them.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 3, 2020)

51cub said:


> If it's the same hobby metals that I'm thinking, they've suspended sales until further notice due to a fire Christmas day


Oh no,
That's awful.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 3, 2020)

Here’s a way to buy what he offers.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 3, 2020)

I had metal shop for 6 years in 7-12, ran a South Bend as part of a job in 1982-3. I've had no formal machinists experience/training.
Videos offered from Lyle Peterson (Pederson) are extremely helpful. IMHO
He moves slowly and methodically. I think he is an outstanding teacher.


----------

